# 1/2 water 1/2 land habitats



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows of a ½ land ½ water habitat that is sold on the market to already fit aquariums. I know that they were made years ago with waterfalls etc. included. If anyone knows of a site that I can go to, let me know. 

Tort


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Im actually after the exact same thing for my raibow crab, as i'm after a new tank for him, all i have at the min for him is a tank with shallow water and a rockery for him to climb out !


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi,
this is the enclosure i designed when i was going to get a crocodile lizard, were the bark starts, is where i would put a piece of glass, to divide the section, and i would use sealent to hold it in place, i have attached a pic.
Hope this helps


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

nice picture :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Cheers :thumb: I am really crap at drawing :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

if your not doin anything with it..How much do you want for the weed?

Dean


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Itsnot half and half but you can get turtle docks for aquariums. Maybe that will help.


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

easiest thing to do mate is get a glass tank made for you or make it your self easy to do , to the size of the water required in your Viv , easiest way honest  i wanted to do the same for my water dragons , the problem is changing the water  i just bought big clear plastic containers instead that fit the required space , instead , no chance of broken glass if you drop it like i did with the custom glass water tank i made  plastic safer  lol


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well ive been thinking about this and want to see what you think... For a WD enclosure in the future i was thinking of getting a 4ft high viv and then cutting a largish hole in the bottom and having a fishtank below for their pool. What you reckon?


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

*new pics*

Hey everyone, I decided to just build my own enclosure for my salamanders, frogs, fish, etc. This is what it looks like so far. Keep in mind that I am far from being finished. I will add live moss, plants, hiding areas, etc. There are many “eye sores” that I will be covering with all this. Give me any ideas of what else can be done if you have any. 

Overview of what’s included so far: ½ land ½ water (kinda), short waterfall/docking area, tube extending from waterfall to the top to create dripping or rain.

I let my salamanders give it a whirl and they seem to like it. I think they want a place to hide after their swim but they have to wait till I finish with it.


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

That set-up looks Fabulous :thumb: i can't wait to see the final pics, i don't meen to scare you but can't salamanders drowned, when there water is to deep :? 
I might be wrong


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I'm thinking the same, but could be newts were thinking about, great settup, lovin it so far :wink:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

No defo salamanders


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

that looks really great bet its amzing when its finished keep us updated.


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Salamander are a land animals. Some people believe that like newts they should be kept in an aquarium filled only with water. And maybe a turtle dock or something that won’t let them totally leave the water. This is when the problem accurse. Salamander love to take a nice dip every once in a while but they will shortly jump right back up on to the land. If you give them land they wont drown. Luckily, once on the land they just hide and wait for food so they don’t need much roaming area. Also I am hoping to breed the salamanders so I need to create the right conditions for them and this includes a pooling area. Oh and when I say salamander I mean tiger salamanders because that’s the only experience I have to go on. But I would bet that most other salamanders are the same way. I have heard that fire salamanders are local to the UK and being that I’m American it’s hard for me to get one so I have always wanted one. So if anyone is ever interested in a trade let me know.

Tort


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i wish i had my own waterfun park


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Blazey said:


> i wish i had my own waterfun park


Ye wish i could see you in a bikini, in the waterfun park  :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

my mum uses this forum  watch ur mouth....or wash it out with soap


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Blazey said:


> my mum uses this forum  watch ur mouth....or wash it out with soap


No way under what username ? Suppose the thought still sticks in my head either way :lol: Least she no's ure loved by many :wink:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

*Washes Andymans mouth out until he looks like that --> oo: *


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

there you go, tombraider is my mum.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Get Don out blazey, he'll leave you alone then :lol2:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

tombraider said:


> *Washes Andymans mouth out until he looks like that --> oo: *


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

tombraider said:


> *Washes Andymans mouth out until he looks like that --> oo: *


Hmmm looks as if he enjoyed that... :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Champs now scarier than Don! Dons my softy but he madea huge mess so i bit unwilling to get him out cuz of all the mess he's going to make. Silly Don Don. Might give him a cuddle tonight, or even put him in the bath. I could let him have a little run around the bathroom if my mum puts Damien in another room. :lol:


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Ummmm… I don’t know what the hell you people are talking about. Maybe you all could fill me in. 
Anyway, here are a couple updates on the viv. Slow but steady. I’m getting water plants tomorrow. Once its finished I will get more frogs. Can anyone suggest a good moss to use that will grow steadily and hardy? Frog moss? 

Tort


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Not sure on the moss question, but its comin on gr8 m8


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i dont have a clue why my post about don and champ appeared there but nevermind. Tort, make us a humansized waterpark  i want to have a swim. :lol:


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

most updated pic of viv. I finally got some good water plants.


Tort


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

I added some other water life too.
I got three of these guys.




some underwater life...


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

is that one of those fishies with the arms and legs? acolyx.....i cant remember what they called  something weird. i'd love one of those  was looking at them other day, they look like something off a cartoon.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks great  Blazey that is an albino clawed frog, or sumin like that, i know what your on about, you mean axolotl, don't ya


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Today I came home and one of my firebelly toads was missing. I could not find him anywhere. No place to escape. I think one of the salamanders may have eaten him. But considering that the frogs can be toxic wouldn’t that make the salamander sick. And the salamander is going just fine. I can’t figure this one out.


Tort


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you sure, he isn't hiding somewhere :? I hav geard thee guys are very good at escaping  Lets just hope he turns up


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Anything is possible I guess. Its just that my salamander looks extra fat and its been like 3 days now. I have cats that always play with my escaped animales. They dont kill them anymore just paw at them and usually will do this for up to 5 hours. so i think cats would have let me know if it escaped. oh well... at least my two toads that are left have been mating.

tort


----------



## Dunkafunk (Aug 17, 2006)

*Nice!*

That's a really nice set up Tort, wouldn't mind creating something similar for my turtles!

Was it difficult to put together? How did you make the tube effect with the stones? Silicon sealant and pebbles?

Nice one mate.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Looks awsome, the albino frogs really make me laugh


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Andyman said:


> Looks awsome, the albino frogs really make me laugh


If I remember rightly his salamaders ended up eating them


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Dunkafunk, the viv was not too hard to make but it was time consuming letting all the silicon dry. Also I just recently sprung a leak into the dry side so now I have to empty and dry it out and figure out what I need to fix. tombraider, you are right, the frogs became expensive salamander food. 

Tort


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Oooops thought that was a dif type of frog you had in there :? thats really unlucky, can you not just seal up the leak ?


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

yeah all I have to do is seal the leak but it required draining and drying the tank. Still going to be a lot of work, or more that I want to do.
Thank for all the great comments!

Tort


----------

